# Anestheisa for urgent and emergent c-sections



## akalb (Mar 27, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where to find the specific criteria for when c-sections can be considered emergent vs urgent? I was told that the Ohio Dept of Health had guidelines but I am thinking more the American Board of Obstetrics. I could not find anything on the ASA site. 

Also does this vary by payer or does everyone follow the same rules...mostly

Thank You. 


Alyce Kalb, CPC CCS-P CMMr


----------



## jdrueppel (Mar 29, 2009)

I would not bill for "urgent."  However, if my provider indicated emergency, I would bill the add on code 99140.  Because I'm billing for anesthesia I go by the American Society of Anesthesiologists (ASA) and CPT guideline which is "when delay in treatment of the patient would lead to significant increase in the threat to life or body part".  In our practice this determination is made by the anesthesia provider NOT the coder.

Julie, CPC


----------

